

Explore the performance of wikibench on ‘c3’ instances - Flux7Labs
http://flux7.com/blogs/benchmarks/wikibench-performance-on-c3-instances/

======
WestCoastJustin
How do you deal pre-warming the disks before running a benchmark like this? I
was recently doing some benchmarks on an AWS I2 instance type, and while doing
research, I came upon AWS's "Optimizing Disk Performance" [1] page, where they
suggest you pre-warm the disks (note: I2 is the only instance type that is
exempt).

 _Because of the way that Amazon EC2 virtualizes disks, the first write to any
location on a standard instance store volume performs more slowly than
subsequent writes. For most applications, amortizing this cost over the
lifetime of the instance is acceptable. However, if you require high disk
performance, we recommend that you pre-warm your drives by writing once to
every drive location before production use._

Do you write to the disks before your benchmarks? Do you have any notes on how
long it takes, etc?

[1]
[http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/InstanceS...](http://docs.aws.amazon.com/AWSEC2/latest/UserGuide/InstanceStorage.html#disk-
performance)

